# Joebot's Coffee Bar



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

Traditional espresso bar in the heart of downtown Tulsa run by a rotating group of the best baristas in the city..a collective if you will. Partnered with Topeca coffee (local roaster, importer..owns 2 family farms and a mill in el Salvador), we use 2 compaq k-10's and a Marzocco GB-5 that is highly customized. Small traditional menu, 2 drink sizes, pour over and presses and only 2 locally made organic syrups (chocolate and vanilla) used in latte's only. Fun atmosphere where the leading movers a&#8230;

More...


----------



## donkeyB (Jun 15, 2010)

Nice. I like all traditional. Where is it exactly?

delicated.net developers


----------

